# They are bitin!



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I got 6 today at Ranger Lake in Strongsville. 2 on a rapala dt6 blue haring. But they just wacked it and got hook on the outside of their mouths. Then moved to the back by the little creek. Caught 4 on zoom pumpkin seed lizards texas rigged with a 1/8th oz. They didnt want weightless senkos, flukes, finese worms, craws, nothing, just lizards texas rigged (hop, hop, hop.... pause, shake, pause....repeat.) They would swoop it up on the last second pause and run. I love when i figure out a cadence. 4 were between 1-2.5 pounds. and 2 were little guys. But could not miss out on this b-e-a-utiful day!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats on the catches, I love this time of year, the bass are hungry and we are itching to catch them!

Mr. A


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

My beautiful day consisted of laying down 30 bags of mulch and cutting the grass. I did get out for an hour or so. Got 3 little bass and a bluegill.


----------

